# Sound mixer



## chrizzo (Aug 31, 2008)

I am looking for a good sound mixer program. would really like it if it was free, but performance is more important. it must be able to loop sounds and mix at least 2 tracks. any suggestions? what have you used in to the past?


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Have you played with Audacity?


----------



## chrizzo (Aug 31, 2008)

no i hadn't i just tried it out. it was exactly what i was looking for thanks.


----------

